# Radioactive Force..... for good!



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

What is the Radioactive force?

Some people think we are a splinter cell terrorist organisation of GBAtemp!

Some people think we are Toni Plutonij's private army!

Some think we are just a bunch of bullies, hell bent on p0wning and high sniffing crystallised radioactive materials!


But what you people dont see is the is the Radioactive Forces good side, the side that helps people, the charitable and caring side of our group, that cares not about p0wning!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is a tiny member of the force, barely twelve years old, teaching in a village in Africa. Teaching the poorest of the poor the joys of radiation, and the benefits of a plutonium rich society!









Here are two more fine young members of the Force, distributing a thick, nutritious radioactive broth to the poor people of the Gaza Strip, whos society has been so damaged by years of conflict!








And finally heres our young leader, with the Grandmother of our youngest member preparing a jolly lunch of irradiated fruit and soup for some local pensioners!








If you wish to help your local community and the poorest people of the world please contact Toni Plutonij at the Radioactive Force blog for more information about how to join!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











brought to you by the Radioactive Force propaganda department.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't forget the pie!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

lol i dont see why everyone hates pingpong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

p1ngpong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks like one fine organization..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> lol i dont see why everyone hates pingpong



What?


Everyone hates me???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







What did I do???


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

i have no clue
i just see people complaining about you and i dont know why

p1ngpong


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Its a mystery that probably will never be solved!

Xcalibur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Well I probably p0wned them to be honest!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 12, 2008)

We've always been grateful, p1ngpong!





CLASS OF P1NGPONG 2008


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

/me groans painfully


----------



## The Worst (Oct 12, 2008)

p1ngpong you have officially made lol, first time for everything i guess.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> p1ngpong you have officially made lol, first time for everything i guess.



Thanks man!


Maybe one day the feeling will be mutual, maybe!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 12, 2008)

lol 
that picture made me laugh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Those pictures are top mate.  So p1ngpong, I'll say it again :


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks p1ngpong for that!!

Radioactive Force blog has been  updated with your post, under the Projects, as the new section.........
I LOVE your photoshopping....The pictures you make are top quality...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Thanks p1ngpong for that!!
> 
> Radioactive Force blog has been  updated with your post, under the Projects, as the new section.........
> I LOVE your photoshopping....The pictures you make are top quality...



He is a talented bastard!  It's some of the funniest stuff I've seen in ages.  He's picked the perfect heads to go on each body as well.  I reckon the people that moan about you p1ngpong are just jealous of the fact that you're funnier then they'll ever be and you're younger.

He definitely deserves his place in the GBAtemp Essentials list.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Couldn't agree more Trolley, couldn't agree more.....

I can't tell you how much he annoyed me when he had that first profile of his.......But now....I grew to like him...and I'm enjoining every post he makes.....I just like his kind of humor..


p1ngpong


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> We've always been grateful, p1ngpong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moozxy is that you at the back?
I can recognize science and myself but the akward asian dude at the back looks too vague..


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pingpong has been improving, from being a complete retard to posting things that are cool.


----------



## playallday (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> pingpong has been ******ing, from being a complete ****** to posting things that are ****.


True but if we tell him that he'll go back to the way he was. Edit your post fast!


----------



## Orc (Oct 13, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 13, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> lol i dont see why everyone hates pingpong


Read my sig


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> p1ngpong you have officially made lol, first time for everything i guess.


AGREE
I'm sorry I told you that you were getting stale p1ngpong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh wait, I didn't tell you, I was just thinking it.

Anyways this is your best edit yet.


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

p1ngpong i miss when we were friends


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Well thanks for the positive comments.  ever since I joined 100% of what I post is for my own amusement, knowing other people like what I do is a bonus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






FaRReR stop posting shit in my threads, your about four months too late to just start this!

Gore wtf is your problem? Your starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## dice (Oct 14, 2008)

... that's mah boy


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 14, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> pingpong has been improving, from being a complete retard to posting things that are cool.



I think he's a complete retard that post cool things


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im the rain man of GBAtemp you know!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 14, 2008)

don't worry jackass i still hate you


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> don't worry jackass i still hate you



Hate is a very strong word!

Dont hate, love!


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the positive comments.  ever since I joined 100% of what I post is for my own amusement, knowing other people like what I do is a bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...no.... well, you can say what you like about him... but I think he's an idiot...


----------



## Gore (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Gore wtf is your problem? Your starting to get on my nerves.







I'll stop talking and start making edits


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I told you that you were getting stale p1ngpong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont stop talking, just stop talking crap like that!


----------



## Gore (Oct 14, 2008)

So.. what image editor you got now?
I think I'll torrent Photoshop


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Adobe photoshop CS3 if your on windows Gore


----------



## Gore (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm back on lame vista because of the crappy xp drivers for both LAN and wireless


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude you should totally put that as your custom name once you get 500 posts


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Everyone....STOP flaming p1ngpong....and  STOP arguing with him......

This topic was supposed to be fun, and cheery!! Don't turn it into something ugly!!

If you really dislike p1ngpong, restrain yourself from posting here....This is about something else, not p1ngpong personally!!

Thanks!


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 14, 2008)

How could people flame p1ngy!? I thought it was absolute LOL, actually almost woke my parents up by laughing.


----------



## MrSpud (Oct 14, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding right? I'm not the one who got a warning, If you're going to make fun of people who spend 125$-150$ on a dead flashcart, you're not going to make friends, that's why some people don't like P1ngpong. Get your facts right (and my name too), here's a link to the thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82868 Can you point out the idiot?  I'll give you a hint, he's a kid who likes to use the word p0wned a lot, and he's found a lot of people like him around here. 
I better read that thread over, FaRReR and I must have a different understanting what the word p0wned means, if it means insulting users with sarcasm and making fun of the fact that they can't afford a new one, than P1ngpong is the king of p0wning.

Totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: P1ngpong is ok, I don't have negative feeling towards him, no need to defend him and correct me.


----------



## jabjab (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link Mr Spud, i see what is meant about your avatar.
Most of the people in that thread "selfp0wned"


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

MrSpud said:
			
		

> You're kidding right? I'm not the one who got a warning, If you're going to make fun of people who spend 125$-150$ on a dead flashcart, you're not going to make friends, that's why some people don't like P1ngpong. Get your facts right (and my name too), here's a link to the thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82868 Can you point out the idiot?  I'll give you a hint, he's a kid who likes to use the word p0wned a lot, and he's found a lot of people like him around here.



Ahh great days! And I regret NOTHING!


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I still hate you messed up guy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't much loved here playallday, aren't you?!


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I love to hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 15, 2008)

God my threads been turned into a complete pile of shit!


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> God my threads been turned into a complete pile of shit!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Hey p1ngpong,  don't take  it personally......Shitty people tend to post shitty stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're great, and this topic is amazing!!


----------



## Zamo (Oct 15, 2008)

p1ngpong, how do I make a donation to help this mighty fine organization?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 15, 2008)

Zamo said:
			
		

> p1ngpong, how do I make a donation to help this mighty fine organization?



No donations needed, just go here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108478 and join us!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Great job  p1ngpong,  for recruiting new members all the time, even during our charity organizations!!


----------



## Man18 (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Biohazard-Halloween-Candy/


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww, this touches the heart.  I'll pledge to do more charity work on behalf of the Radioactive Force.  

And what's all this bull$#!+ about "Photoshopping?!"  p1ngpong and Toni were really out there helping the needy!


----------



## Frog (Nov 6, 2008)

you do realise this threads a bit old...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Um TC...?

Where exactly did you get that picture of the 12 year old boy standing up in your pic?

I think that it is...ME!!


I swear to god I think it is a picture of me you've got there. I'll post a pic for proof.


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 6, 2008)

toni why didnt you ever stick up for me when i made r4-h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















      thats scar-d me for life


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Um TC...?
> 
> Where exactly did you get that picture of the 12 year old boy standing up in your pic?
> 
> ...



No offence beve but I've gotta be blunt here.  Nobody stood up for you because you were behaving like a jackass.  We tried to educate you to the fact that what you were doing wasn't as great as you thought it was and you just claimed everyone was retarded and you were trying to help them by making a non-bricking firmware hack.  People have stuck up for you since you started changing your attitude haven't they?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

I couldn't find a pic of me on my PC and my camera is dead. This is a self-portrait I did a few months ago. Please tell me where you got that picture. I am completely serious.

EDIT: TC stands for topic creator.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

That's not you in the pics, that's p1ngpong! Are you his long lost twin maybe?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know, but I've got to figure this out. It would be cool to find out that I have a twin.

Are you sure that it is him and not me in the pics? I swear to everything I've ever known that that is me. I do have a scar going through my left eyebrow but that pic is much too small to tell if it is there or not.

BTW I'm not twelve. I'm 19. A lot of people say I look really young for my age though.

EDIT: Sorry for going so off-topic, but I really think something's amiss here. OK here is a picture.








Here is a blown up pic of "him" on the left and a cellphone pic of me on the right. Sorry if I look tired. It's late.

If the pic on the left is in fact of me, it must be from at least a couple of years ago. If you'll notice that in my new pic (just took it) I am wearing glasses with rectangular frames. In his pic "I" am wearing glasses with round frames (my old glasses that I no longer use). So, if that is a pic of me, it is an older one which would explain why we don't look identical.

p1ngpong, if that is a picture of you on the left, I apologize for all of this. The resemblance is just too similar for me to believe that that is not a picture of me.

Could you post (or at least PM) a picture of yourself that has not been photoshopped? That will let me know for sure.

Anyway can anyone confirm that the pic on the left is in fact p1ngpong, and not me? I'm totally freaking out here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Pffft chill out guy we dont look thst much alike ffs, were are both hadsome but cmon, Im blatantly stuning  for such a tiny child!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here have a free haloween ava im never gona use again if we are so seperated at birth!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Densetsu for "bumping" this, those few last posts are made of pure win.....I was so laughing..Beve coming here, then p1ngpongs twin brother.....I'm guessing that p1ngpong has such powers because he clearly drained all his brothers life energy at birth!!
*penguindefender is p1ngongs lost brother!!!!!*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Drained? Come on, that's cold.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG lmao I can barely type!


This is epic!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Drained? Come on, that's cold.


It's kinda ironic, because....you were born 7 years earlier....but you're still his missing twin.....talk about mystery!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Why do I have to be his missing twin? Can't he be mine?

Not to mention that he is from Croatia, and I live in the USA.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah exactly have you been to Croatia?

theres like millions of people that look the same as me there, walking down the street is like walking down a hall of mirrors!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yeah exactly have you been to Croatia?
> 
> theres like millions of people that look the same as me there, walking down the street is like walking down a hall of mirrors!









Yeah,  that's why I'm the leader of the Radioactive Force, because I'm the one of the few, that doesn't look like p1ngpong!!





penguindefender, you're his missing twin, because he has big history here in GBAtemps EOF, and this is "his" territory..


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, that's fair.

But in my small group of friends he has to be my twin. Agreed?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

I would  agree, but it's his call, you know.....and if he doesn't agree,  he'll probably p0wn  you..

But if you ask him nicely, he'll probably agree........But only in you small group of friends!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

No. I'm taking a stand here. I'm his big bro and I deserve to call him my twin within at least my own group of friends.

You know, I'm not that bad with photoshop and other graphic editing software myself. Perhaps we could be pals.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Listen the world just got twice as freaking sexy people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I made a new friend today!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Twice as sexy indeed.

But we're not gonna wear the same outfits and stuff like some other twins do. That just isn't right.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that would be creepy!

And of course your a master of photoshop, its genetic and an ancient Croatian trdition!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Croatian tradition? So, does that mean that I'm the one our family gave away? That makes me sad. Oh well, I'm still sexy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't get over how funny/awesome this is.

BTW I owe it our sexy likeness to update my profile w/ some photoshopped pics. It will have to happen tomorrow though. It's much to late to create.

EDIT: I just noticed some other interesting similarities we share.
-our avatars are roughly the same size.
-our post count is very close.
-we both joined GBATemp around the same time.
-we are both "GBATemp Regualars".

I don't know. It must be twin ESP or something.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Yeah that would be creepy!
> 
> And of course your a master of photoshop, its genetic and an ancient Croatian trdition!








How can you be right in every post you write p1ngy?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

I look forward to seeing them!

And honestly you dont realise it,  but this is officialy GBAtemps most epic, hillarious, heart warming thread ever!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Agreed.

If you realize it, than I must, right?

Any ideas for pics. I won't draw them now, but I like to have a good idea of what I'm going to make before I start.

EDIT: We need a name for our epic duo. You can think it up as you are the GBATemp vet and all. Plus you seem to possess a rare comedic taste. Make it  a good one!

EDIT2: I just realized that if one of us were famous, the other could get a job as a look-alike for those crappy parody movies. Anyway, I should go to sleep. It's almost 5:00 Am here. Good night.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

A name? It obvious bro!

We are "The twin sons of Dice" and "Joint p0wn commanders of the radioactive force!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a picture of me with our great father, Dice the angry global mod of this site!






Here is the link to the radioactive force blog!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108478

Our title is "Joint p0wn commander" (Toni update OP NOW!!!) 

Here is my sig for the RF force!






And any thing you draw just remeber, we are epic badasses!






FUCK YEAH!!!

p0wned!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And goodnight!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

what is radioavtive force???


----------



## moozxy (Nov 6, 2008)

Oliebol why'd you change your sig? 
It made me laugh


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

It is a Force that I founded, you can check the first post in this thread to get more info on it: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108478


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Oliebol why'd you change your sig?
> It made me laugh



I can change it back if you want to


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2008)

me thinks that it should be against the law to not like p1ngy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

I think he should run for president when he's old enough!  The United States of p1ngpong sounds like it'd be awesome!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

I changed my sig. What do you think? Not bad for a first try, eh?


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

penguindefender: Do you want to join the X-TEAM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've got hats.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

What is the X-TEAM?

Not that big a fan of hats. They block public view of my hair.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

could I join radioactive force? It seems kinda cool... And what is the x-team?


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> could I join radioactive force? It seems kinda cool... And what is the x-team?


The X-TEAM is trying to take down the Radioactive Force!  Join us!  You will get powers you never you you had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like spidermanpowers or powers like moving my ears up and down, cause I saw someone who could do that...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the power to move ears as I wish....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have more powers than that....I can manipulate playalldays posts!! haha
If you want to join, just apply in Radioactive Force blog!!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108478

Just post that you want to join, and write your title of choice, and I'll update the first post!
penguindefender, I'm loving your new sig...haha, p1ngpong style!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry playallday, but I chose the winning team. Plus, if I joined your team, that would make me the evil twin.

I want to be good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

VERY nice post penguindefender!!

I have already updated the list in Radioactive Force blog!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So yes, you're official now....and I love that bunnies too, they are so cute, haha!

playallday will fail/is failing miserably as everyone who ever opposed us!


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, I dont really like you bastards but kudos on the volunteer work....yeah right.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah dont join them man, they are naughty and will get you into a binge drinking lifestyle!



			
				penguindefender said:
			
		

> Sorry playallday, but I chose the winning team. Plus, if I joined your team, that would make me the evil twin.
> 
> I want to be good.



Oh wait your mistaken, you have joined the evil side, we inject heroin for fun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Posts merged*

Radioactive heroin!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Why not inject plutonium? That's about as radioactive as one can get. Plus you would be green and explosive.

Sounds fun to me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

It would be kinda weird if you would drug yourself with me (as with my body).....I am Toni *Plutoni*j!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

That idea is so crazy it might just kill us all work!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 6, 2008)

lol sick
hey boss go close the other thread now please


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

We would also glow in the dark. That would be neat.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> lol sick
> hey boss go close the other thread now please
> DONE!
> 
> ...


It sure will.....but then again, it would be hard to sneak up  on  enemy in the dark!! haha


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would just pluck their eyeballs out!


----------



## Xeijin (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 9, 2008)

Xeijin said:
			
		

>


THEN ITS HOCKEY!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

The only begins after someone loses an eye. Plus, that person gets to wear an eye patch.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> The only begins after someone loses an eye. *Plus, that person gets to wear an eye patch.*


And that makes them really cool radioactive pirates!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

ARRRGH!!!


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good point trolley
im hexane not beve


----------

